# My Dividing Head



## BillShop322 (May 12, 2016)

This is my dividing head that I've been making. I did all of the design work on solidworks and am about 90 percent done with building it. Drawings will be available soon but anyone interested in the solids let me know.


----------



## JimDawson (May 12, 2016)

BillShop322 said:


> Duh..dividing head, not heaf!


I fixed that for you 

Nice job!


----------



## BillShop322 (May 12, 2016)

Awesome...thanks Jim


----------



## kbs (Jun 30, 2016)

BillShop322 said:


> This is my dividing head that I've been making. I did all of the design work on solidworks and am about 90 percent done with building it. Drawings will be available soon but anyone interested in the solids let me know.





I would like any and all info on the solids as well as drawings when available.
Thank You. Looks great.


----------



## kbs (Jun 30, 2016)

Great project, please send me all info when available.
                  Ken S.


----------



## kbs (Jun 30, 2016)

I need to build one of these, as I can't afford to buy one. All info would be appreciated.
                              Ken S.


----------



## kbs (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank You, Great work!!!
                          Ken S.


----------



## kbs (Jun 30, 2016)

I would like any drawings / plans for a dividing head , or D1-4 mount faceplate. Thank You All
                                               Ken S.


----------



## glenaman (Jan 16, 2017)

I wood the plans .


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 17, 2017)

May I be included for plans also. 

Even the China ones are out for me.


----------



## Pmma-Granville (Jan 17, 2017)

That's a nice bit of work!
How did you cut your gear?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 22, 2017)

BillShop322 said:


> This is my dividing head that I've been making. I did all of the design work on solidworks and am about 90 percent done with building it. Drawings will be available soon but anyone interested in the solids let me know.



Apparently, he's removed the video from public view.  I can't open it.


----------

